# Reverse mirror tilt



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

Anyone got the tilt down mirror feature to work on a 2019 SE w/Tech?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skaling (Sep 17, 2019)

arkitect06 said:


> Anyone got the tilt down mirror feature to work on a 2019 SE w/Tech?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Yes, put car in reverse, turn mirror dial to the right mirror. Adjust mirror to position you want. Put car in drive, mirror should move back up to normal position. You must leave mirror dial selected on right mirror for it to work when you put car in reverse it will tilt down.


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

Thank you!! I will try that today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCTyler (Aug 18, 2019)

Nice. I'll be trying this shortly too.


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

No luck...any other suggestions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

First you have to program the reverse mirror placement. I forget how, it is in the manual, but I think you put it in reverse and then save the seat & mirror memory position again. Then, once the reverse position is saved it should work. If you want it to tilt every time you go in reverse just leave the dial always in the "R" side position. Otherwise you'll have to manually turn to R each time to make it tilt.


----------



## Skaling (Sep 17, 2019)

arkitect06 said:


> No luck...any other suggestions?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Google some videos on how to do it. I found it online to do mine.


----------

